# Radiator replacement on 2004 Passat



## azeezn (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi,

I need to replace the radiator on my 2004 Passat 2.8L 30V V6. I guess I cracked the plastic outlet while pulling (hard) the upper hose to disconnect, during the recent timing belt replacement job.

The Radiator has transmission fluid cooler in it and thus an inlet and outlet tubes. Have been searching on the Internet and forums to understand how I can disconnect those tubes, but have not found any DIY link or pictures or videos.

Does anyone know or have pictures to share which clearly and completely show how to disconnect the hoses and transmission tubes and remove these kind of radiators. Greatly appreciate. Thanks.


----------



## azeezn (Jan 28, 2013)

Attaching the picture where the transmission line connects to the Radiator. There is no screw or anything of that sort, making me believe that perhaps it is pushed air-tight on the radiator outlet. Does anyone know? Would appreciate any help.

Thanks!


----------



## azeezn (Jan 28, 2013)

azeezn said:


> Attaching the picture where the transmission line connects to the Radiator.


Sorry, couldn't attach the picture, but thanks to Passatworld, I got help. It was easy to disconnect the transmission line from the radiator. It just needed some tender-loving-prying, and off it came.

I found a black Spectra Premium radiator on Partsgeek.com for about 117 and Amazon.com for about 125. How is it? Any other recommendations, in general?

Thanks!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Be sure to get new O-rings for the tranny lines, you'd hate to have to pull them or the radiator again to re-do them. And some tranny fluid, cause you will lose some. Might be a good time to do a filter and fluid change for the tranny.


----------

